# My newest addition :] (pic heavy)



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I have been in love with the dalmatian bettas like flyingfish's Pickle, and vaygirl's Tango. Anyways, I saw this guy at Wal Mart, and couldn't resist him...
My boyfriend gave me the idea for his name. Apparently there was a show called Tango and Cash? Since this guy reminds me so much of Tango, we named him Cash. He even has the blue around the edge of his fins like Tango! I hope he colors up to be as pretty as Tango :]. His blue eyes mesmerize me... So here is my pretty little Cash. He is very friendly, and goes nuts if you don't pay attention to him! I love him... so glad I got me a dalmatian betta.
And yes, vaygirl if you read this, I am in love with Tango... LOL.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

YES!! Dalmatians are awesome! I have one too. <3 

Love your new little guy!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's beautiful!!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

-blush- Thanks, I'm tickled pink that I found one! I saw an old picture of Tango, and he looks just like Cash now, so I really, really hope when I get Cash in his divided 20g, he'll look like Tango!
I love him...
Thanks for the compliments!!!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh, he does look like mine did. He's completely lovely! Nice pictures too. I wuv him.


----------



## HopeInHeart (Oct 11, 2009)

He is so adorable!!!


----------



## ninjafish (Oct 25, 2009)

Yay, congrats! I have one too, my Fireball looks like yours but more orangey.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

He's awesome. Congrats.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

hes so sweet looking......hes gonna really color up nicely


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

He looks great! I love it when they have the light colored eyes.
It looks like your walmart keeps their cups nice and clean!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

omg hes amazing! such a cute face! 

looks like i have to add Dalamation betta to my list... errrr


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

That list is getting longer and longer... lol


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

the list ! LOLOLOL roflmao

yellow? check
red? check
blue? check

now for every tail type in every color too LOLOLOLOL


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Let's see..red ct check
Red vt... check
Red hm
Blue ct... check
Blue vt
Blue hm... check. 
lol!!!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Haha thanks for all the compliments guys :] I love him! I live 30 minutes away from 2 Wal Marts, and they both do a pretty good job of keeping them clean, but I think I got him on a new shipment because there was a dude there putting fish on the shelves...so he might have been new.
But thanks everyone! He's at my boyfriends house right now while I struggle through finals, and he says Cash is the most attention craving one out of my 4!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good luck with your finals, nochoramet


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks! I'm working on studying right now, but I couldn't resist visiting my favorite forum


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You DO need a break every now and then. lol


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

good luck!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Thank you! Just got done with my math final, only 3 more to go... then I can be home and play with my new tank!!!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Ya, i just got done with one of my finals, i cant help but visit ever 30+ mins so i can stay focused lol


----------



## dh5daaaccfdd (Nov 11, 2009)

She/he looks kinda pale but she/he is beutiful!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have to stay focused on my lines for my dinner theater. Good luck to everyone taking finals!!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Haha Alex, that's me! I just got done with my second one, with a small break before my next one, and I needed to come here to let my mind relax for a bit...
Only 2 more left...


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Dalmation! I was wondering what that patterning was called, I love them too. I think my newest guy might be one.

Cash is gorgeous! Congrats.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I missed this thread but wow! Gorgeous. He's SOOOO cute! I think they're all cousins.  Tango and Cash. hehehe. My guy was super pale when he was a baby too (check my album) but he's perty-er today...

<----------


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

that color type is one of my favs


----------



## diruak (Dec 16, 2009)

He's beautiful! the Dalmatian will be my next buy


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have a dalmation and he's very pretty!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Dalmatians are so neat, he's a pretty one!


----------



## Rocketscissors (Aug 27, 2011)

Beautiful! Great find!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Whoa... Two year old thread...  Necrobumping is frowned upon here, since you are new we dont expect you to know...


----------

